# 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz



## jetztaber (18. September 2008)

*2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

*Mit Luftkühlung*

Fudzillas Quellen sollen bestätigt haben, dass der billigste Nehalem für 284 US-Dollar von 2.66 GHz bis 4 GHz übertaktbar ist.

Das ist sicherlich für viele Übertakter und Enthusiasten eine definitiv gute Nachricht, andererseits wird man dazu allerdings ein erstklassiges Board benötigen.

Alles was wir bisher an Übertaktung auf Yorkfield 45 nm Quadcores gesehen haben, soll auch mit einem Nehalem möglich sein. Und dabei war die Übertaktbarkeit der Core 2 Generation eine der besten, die wir seit Menschengedenken erleben durften.

Und sicherlich sollte sich die Core i7 Extreme Edition mit 3.2 GHz Standardtakt und freiem Multiplikator noch weiter übertakten lassen. Aber von 2.66 GHz auf 4 GHz ist schon mal eine sehr gute Hausnummer.


Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## Stefan Payne (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Naja, das dürfte der 45nm Deneb auch schaffen, auch aktuelle 45nm C2Ds sollten das öfter schaffen, ist also nicht unbedingt ungewöhnlich oder besonders, die 4GHz find ich...

Man sollte allerdings auch immer den Preis für so eine Konfiguration im Hinterkopf behalten, 500€ für CPU + Board sind sicherlich eher die Mindestausführung...


----------



## CRAZYMANN (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Moin Moin

das hört sich ja gut an aber was ist mit der Geschichte das der Speicher den CPU ausbremsen soll. Weil das hab ich auf vielen Seiten schon gelesen, das der Speicher nur bis DDR3 1066 Mhz unterstütz wird.


----------



## jetztaber (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*



CRAZYMANN schrieb:


> Moin Moin
> 
> das hört sich ja gut an aber was ist mit der Geschichte das der Speicher den CPU ausbremsen soll. Weil das hab ich auf vielen Seiten schon gelesen, das der Speicher nur bis DDR3 1066 Mhz unterstütz wird.




Diese Geschichte ist, nun ja: Geschichte. Dies war nur auf den allerersten Boardexemplaren der Fall, da waren die Spannungen VDimm und VCore gekoppelt und somit gleich hoch. Bis zur Erhältlichkeit der X58 Boards werden sie entkoppelt sein. Die Board Hersteller haben das Gott sei Dank nicht verpennt. Ist eigentlich eine eigene News wert.

Quelle: Fudzilla


----------



## riedochs (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Man sollte das aber auch mit Vorsicht betrachten. Die Testsamples koennen durchaus vorher selektiert worden sein. Wie es dann mit der Serienware aussieht weis noch keiner.


----------



## Chrisch (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

i7-920 @ 4Ghz sagt garnichts aus...

Da es zu 99% mit einem ES erreicht wurde ist das Ergebnis relativ... Die ES haben nen komplett offenen Multi, und solange da
nicht steht das das dingen über den Referenztakt übertaktet wurde (200mhz = 4Ghz) sagt das leider rein garnichts darüber aus 
wie die Retail CPUs gehen werden.


----------



## DanielX (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Wenn ich mich nicht irre wurden für die 4Ghz ca. 1,6V-1,7V benötigt.

Und das das dann unter Luftkühlung läuft finde ich mal sehr interessant.


----------



## Chrisch (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Naja, das waren noch B0 Samples die soviel gebraucht haben..

Der letzte Bloomfield den ich gesehen hatte lief ~4Ghz mit ~1.43v

Aber auch da muss man halt erstmal abwarten, es wird wie immer gute sowie schlechte Exemplare geben


----------



## push@max (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*



jetztaber schrieb:


> Diese Geschichte ist, nun ja: Geschichte. Dies war nur auf den allerersten Boardexemplaren der Fall, da waren die Spannungen VDimm und VCore gekoppelt und somit gleich hoch. Bis zur Erhältlichkeit der X58 Boards werden sie entkoppelt sein. Die Board Hersteller haben das Gott sei Dank nicht verpennt. Ist eigentlich eine eigene News wert.
> 
> Quelle: Fudzilla



Boah , und wir haben in einem anderen Thread uns den Mund wund geredet, weil wir dachten das Intel oder die Boardhersteller Mist gebaut haben.


----------



## Hyperhorn (18. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Interessant für mich ist eigentlich primär, wie sich das OC-Potenzial im Extrembereich entwickeln wird. Was den Coldbug betrifft soll Nehalem angeblich wieder tiefe Temps ermöglichen, mal schauen ob es wegen dem Speichercontroller hier im Schnitt dennoch Einbußen gibt.
Delta VDimm - VCore wird in der Tat auch interessant, bei AMD konnte man sehen dass das nicht unbedingt getrennt zu betrachten ist (abgesehen davon dass hohe Spannungen IMMER ein Risiko darstellen).
Zudem freue ich mich auf eine neue, frische Plattform, auch wenn gerade die aktuellen Sockel eine Fülle an OC-Möglichkeiten bieten.


----------



## zappels (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

also bevor ich meinen rechner alles neu gönne muss es schon eine erheblich schippe drauflegen in leistung... freue mich dann wenn sie raus sind auf die reduzierten preise der quads mit sockel 775 und werde mir dann den letzten der serie holen... wenn der einstieg bei 266$ anfangen soll können sie die quads ja nicht mehr für 500$ verschleudern sondern müssen mit dem preis runter. der q9550 sollte dann noch einmal fallen... den krieg man auch auf 4Ghz wenn das e0 stepping dann da is... und die leistung der nehalems dürfte auch nicht viel besser sein... ddr3, Board, Cpu... is mir zu teuer...


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Naja, es gibt Berichte, das der Nehalem bei Games nichts bringt oder teilweise langsamer als ein C2D/Q ist...


----------



## KTMDoki (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt Berichte, das der Nehalem bei Games nichts bringt oder teilweise langsamer als ein C2D/Q ist...



gibs dafür schon Quellen oder sind das nur Gerüchte?

von sowas hab i bis jetzt nix gehört...

greetz


----------



## Stefan Payne (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Ich kann leider nur dieses Posting anführen


----------



## riedochs (19. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt Berichte, das der Nehalem bei Games nichts bringt oder teilweise langsamer als ein C2D/Q ist...



Wenn sich das bewahrheitet hat Intel ein Problem.


----------



## michipolska93 (20. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

das ist ja geil weil ich hol die nehalems und die boards


----------



## K1TZ (21. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Wenn ein mainboard ddr2 unterstützt würde ich gerne zu i7 und x58 zugreifen.


----------



## michipolska93 (22. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Die Mainboards Unterstützen nur DDR3 genau wie die nehalems alles Untertsützt dort DDR3.


----------



## Stefan Payne (22. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*



K1TZ schrieb:


> Wenn ein mainboard ddr2 unterstützt würde ich gerne zu i7 und x58 zugreifen.



Das ist nicht möglich, da die CPUs keine Unterstützung für DDR-2 SDRAM mitbringen.

Der Nehalem ist also DDR3 Only...


----------



## Chrisch (22. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*

Wo ist das Problem, DDR3 ist doch garnicht mehr soviel teurer wie DDR2... Ich glaub wenn jemand mit dem Gedanken spielt zu
wechseln dann sollten die paar EUR mehr auch nichts mehr ausmachen.


----------



## $Lil Phil$ (22. September 2008)

*AW: 2.66 GHz Nehalem läuft bis 4GHz*



Stefan Payne schrieb:


> Ich kann leider nur dieses Posting anführen



Afair hab ich das in der letzten PCGH auch gelesen..
Der Nehalem ist höchstwahrscheinlich sowieso uninteresant für mich, mein nächster wird entweder S775 oder AMD, so wie ich das jetzt beurteilen kann.


----------

